# Good thoughts for Loretta please...



## Clementine_3 (Aug 4, 2009)

Loretta is a three year old Leopard gecko, one of four that I have. We just got back from the vet and her prognosis is not very good at all. She had an internal bleed over the weekend, it stopped on it's own (not that anything can be done anyway) but there is the probability it will happen again. If it does it will not stop on it's own. Somewhere near her liver-ish she has a weak artery, it's genetic and I'm afraid it's just a matter of time. Her half sister Chibi died of a burst artery (near her left ovary) last year so the writing seems to be on the wall. I'm beside myself with worry for her and now another gecko I have, 3. 3 is Loretta's half sister as well (full sister to Chibi).
Sweet Loretta Fat needs all the good thoughts she can get right now.


----------



## spring pace (Aug 4, 2009)

hope you can keep her as comfortable as possible and that she doesnt have to suffer. my thoughts and angels are w/ you. so sorry for the so sad news.


----------



## Isa (Aug 4, 2009)

O no, I am sorry to hear that Loretta is not doing too good Clementine. I will pray for her and both of you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 4, 2009)

I know its just a lowly lizard, but we DO invest quite a lot of emotion into our treasured pets, no matter what kind they are. Here's hoping Loretta gets through this ok. 







Yvonne


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 4, 2009)

Good thoughts coming for Lorretta and 3's, way from Me and all of mine.


----------



## terryo (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh..hugs and prayers for you and lil Lorretta. That is so sad.


----------



## Clementine_3 (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone.
Yes, she is so much more than a lowly lizard. My friends humor me and pretend to be concerned with me about my critters but I know they just don't understand. 
She is resting comfortably in her humid hide right now, she was on top of it yesterday for a bit so is moving around. I must have gone over to her tank 1000 times to check on her, she's probably thinking "back off crazy lady, let a girl rest!". She looks so tired and pale 
The vet was not optimistic but did say she could pull through and be fine for "who knows how long" but someday that artery is going to give out and that will be that. I'm certainly hoping "who knows how long" is rather a long time.
I have to give her a drop of vitamin K every day for 10 days, he said it can't do any harm and it may help her clotting.


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh I'm so sorry  I have 2 leos and I would be devastated if something happened to one of them. You're right about some people just not understanding about our "lowly lizards" but they're our babies!!
Get well soon Loretta!! 
*hugs*


----------



## Stazz (Aug 6, 2009)

Aw nooo I am so sorry to hear that Clementine ! I will pray for Loretta. You are in our thoughts and many prayers.


----------



## Nay (Aug 6, 2009)

Clementine, I do know so much when you say people say things to be polite. I am the crazy exotic lady, give it to Nay she'll take anything home. But it's the love of the critters that draw us. They want simple things that we can provide for them, as best we can. And nothing more. Those little Geckos are so cool. We just lost one of our anoles and you just wonder what we could do differently.
I will wish happy thoughts for Loretta.
Nay


----------



## Clementine_3 (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks!
I got a sort of good look at her little belly today (no handling, she was walking around a bit) and it looks fantastic. I couldn't see any of the nasty pooled blood so her little self must be reabsorbing it. She still looks awful but seems to feeling a bit better. Poor girl.


----------



## Clementine_3 (Aug 7, 2009)

OK, I just have to tell!!! She just ate!! I'm so happy right now  Her tongue is nice and pink, it had been almost white due to her blood loss. She still looks tired but she ate with her pink tongue!!!!


----------



## Isa (Aug 8, 2009)

Clementine_3 said:


> OK, I just have to tell!!! She just ate!! I'm so happy right now  Her tongue is nice and pink, it had been almost white due to her blood loss. She still looks tired but she ate with her pink tongue!!!!



Clementine, I am so happy that Lorreta is feeling better .


----------



## purpod (Aug 8, 2009)

Awesome news Clementine ~ so glad to hear that Loretta is doing better ~ and hey, however long she stays here on this world, you can be happy in knowing you were blessed by her & she by you ~

Keep up the updates ~ 
Blessings, Purpod


----------



## Stazz (Aug 8, 2009)

Yay yay yay for eating !!!! I am SO chuffed to hear that !


----------



## purpod (Aug 10, 2009)

LOL, Stace, you are soo cute.. what the heck is 'chuffed', lol? No worries, you just keep being you & I'll keep being tickled ~

What's the update on Loretta now, Clementine?

Blessings to All,
Purpod




Stazz said:


> Yay yay yay for eating !!!! I am SO chuffed to hear that !


----------



## terryo (Aug 10, 2009)

That is wonderful news!!! These lil guys give us so much joy...don't they!!


----------



## Gulf Coast (Aug 10, 2009)

YAY two HIGH five's.... Im glad she is doing better..


----------



## Clementine_3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Aww!! Look at the little sticky toe high 5's!! I'll show her, that will make her feel better. 
Thanks everyone! She ate another worm yesterday and is doing a lot of sleeping, more than the usual all the time sleeping geckos do. lol. She looks great and is probably back to 80% of her goofy self. I'm just so glad she made it this far and hope she gets stronger every day...and that we have a ton of every days together.


----------



## Stazz (Aug 10, 2009)

LOL Purpod friend, I sometimes forget that my forum family isn't from where I'm from  Chuffed meaning "so tickled, so happy, ecstatic" it can also mean so proud  Haha funny me.


----------



## purpod (Aug 11, 2009)

Dear Clementine ~ So very chuffed to hear Loretta ate again! {Sorry Stace, I couldn't resist! huggs}

It's wonderful to hear when a critter had ya so scared and yet things turn out well in the end ~

Huggs to you & Loretta!
Your Purpod Pal


----------

